# Night sweats: is this a bad thing ?



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi there,

I am 9 days post embryo transfer (2 8 cells transfered on day3) and am supposed to test on Sunday.
I am utterly worried and keep wondering what the result will be.
I had light brown spotting 7/8 days post transfer and woke up last night with very bad sweats.
Does that mean it is all over ? During my last 3 negative cycles, the same thing happened so I cannot stop worrying.
Any word of advice or wisdom will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much,

Agathe.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

I've no idea I'm afraid as this is my first IVF cycle but I am suffering every night with the sweats for the last week... 
I can definitely sympathise with you ... I hate them!
good luck x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Have a look here hun...

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

Everything crossed they are good signs  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------

